# You and your ride. (Picture thread)



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Got any still pictures of you and your bike? Post them up! I'm bored(it's winter) so please post a lot of them!

Here's mine. I name it "Want my bike? Come and get it":


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

there ya go,


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Got any still pictures of you and your bike? Post them up! I'm bored(it's winter)* so please post a lot of them!*
> 
> Here's mine. I name it "Want my bike? Come and get it":


yo Gangsta, gimme yo bike, or i cut you!

and thats just a bit perverted


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

what the heck I'll bite


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

lol, you look a bit like aaron ross


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

thought that was matt damon for a second


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

All us non-marathon guys look the same.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

karmapolice said:


> what the heck I'll bite


Etnies are awesome!


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

yeah they are, these cali cuts have been the best ones so far next to my old artos and I went through duffs that didn't fit right and other shoes and then found these and they where perfect


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

dpspac3 said:


> thought that was matt damon for a second


 Not the first time I have gotten that and I guess I take it as a compliment lol



bbrz4 said:


> lol, you look a bit like aaron ross


Yeah I see the similarities


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

well untill i find my camera here is the only pic that both my bike and i are in. was from that day that i learned to do abubaca's.

[/


----------



## 501 (Jan 27, 2007)

heres me and my son


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

^^^^ You look exactly like my uncle, scary...


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

nice bike 501 and dude snaky you look pimp.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Here's me & my bike (Haro X24 backtrail). I have my emo/I hate the world look on. Usually I only use it during school, but this is a special occasion...










In that box to my right is this...it's waiting for a 36h Atomlab Pimp rim so I can start my build.:thumbsup: Thanks again for advising me on the parts, BikeSATORI!:thumbsup:










Drive side view...










My cat likes sleeping on my pillow, and I caught a cool picture of it in mid yawn...'nuff said.










Hopefully, I'll be able to post a pic of me and my MC Rumble soon. I could post a picture right now, but it's built with parts from my GF Tassajara, and they don't do it justice...

EDIT: I know my chain's slack...I was just attempting to true that wheel (if you can call that heavyass POS a wheel), and I didn't torque down the bolts yet.

Tim


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

holy slack chain batman


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Jiffycake said:


> holy slack chain batman


holy no reading skills robin!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

............


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

tibug said:


> holy no reading skills robin!


holy he fuvking edited his post later on batman!


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

here's me and my bike...


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Jiffycake said:


> holy he fuvking edited his post later on batman!


holy i edited about an hour and a 1/2 before you replied robin! (about 5-10 minutes after I initialing posted is when I edited) I hope it didn't take you an hour and a 1/2 to write that...

Tim


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

sitting duck thats a hot bike. Quickfeet looks like darth vader with his riding kit on lol.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll post up too, why not.

My Czar and I










My "attempt" at looking cool- XC race rig in back- Prolly the bulyest Cake on the planet. Its been "Urbanized"


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I like those pics liter! Very nice! I've always like the look of trials bikes, and yours delivers.

-.---.- Thanks, I take that pimp comment as a compliment!


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

pimp is definitely positive =) I lost my camera...don't have a clue where it went...so yeah I cant post anything =(


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks snaky. Those were taken originally for this girl I was seein, naturally that one didnt work out. If you look at my left hand in the 1st one, you can see my camera's remote. 

Sucks about your camera dude. I would kill myself if I lost mine. I just got my new HD fisheye lens in the mail today! Too bad my trials bike is broken (der. hanger) and snow all over the ground. 

I'm limited to wheelies, and endo's on the Cake. Damnit.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

literocola said:


> Thanks snaky. Those were taken originally for this girl I was seein, naturally that one didnt work out. If you look at my left hand in the 1st one, you can see my camera's remote.
> 
> Sucks about your camera dude. I would kill myself if I lost mine. I just got my new HD fisheye lens in the mail today! Too bad my trials bike is broken (der. hanger) and snow all over the ground.
> 
> I'm limited to wheelies, and endo's on the Cake. Damnit.


That blows man.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

naw my camera was like a really crappy...whatever...I dunno...like a digital something...I have no clue bout cameras...

Better snow then rain...you can go snowskating!!!


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

I wonder why Im not amazed to see more pics of people that actually have bicycles... hmmmmm


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Because I'm not incredibly vain.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont have any pics of me with my bike, just my bike. If its not too cold out this weekend Ill go ridin with the guys here and snap some pics


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> Better snow then rain...you can go snowskating!!!


Na, rains better, you can build dirt jumps!


----------



## nick lucas (Apr 6, 2007)

you cant really tell what my bike is haha its an Intense


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

BWVDubya said:


> I dont have any pics of me with my bike, just my bike. If its not too cold out this weekend Ill go ridin with the guys here and snap some pics


likewise


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Because I'm not incredibly vain.


It's not being vain, I'm freezing my ass off in -30 weather and I need something to pass the time.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> It's not being vain, I'm freezing my ass off in -30 weather and I need something to pass the time.


Haha. I'm just playin man. It's pretty cold here too.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Haha. I'm just playin man. It's pretty cold here too.


How's the bike situation in the dorm now, did ya get it sorted out?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

It warm here in California, except for the rain we just had. Perfectly rideable weather.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

hey nick after those awsome bmx pics post an action pic with your 26" somewhere here...I would love to see that!!!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

DJskeet said:


> It warm here in California, except for the rain we just had. Perfectly rideable weather.


um, look out the window. is raining like i have only seen once in my life


----------



## gdurt (Nov 26, 2007)

That's me on the left.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

gdurt dude **** I like that!


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

paintballeerXC said:


> um, look out the window. is raining like i have only seen once in my life


Ya, I posted that last night, I woke up and a brach was banging against my window and the pool was flooding!



ohh woops, a little of topic. back to the you and your bike pics!


----------



## nick lucas (Apr 6, 2007)

ya man il definatly get one for you!


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

My dumass and my scraper bike


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

its Haro, right?


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

teoz said:


> its Haro, right?


Yeah its my 04 8.1 Escape, scraper bike


----------



## miguel ep (Dec 16, 2007)

quickfeet18 said:


> here's me and my bike...


do u ride street/urban with a fullface?


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

all i have for now, let's keep this thread going, where are the lurkers?


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

miguel, nice bike!
and helmet. i love tld.


----------

